# Residency



## Paul Revere (Aug 23, 2009)

I've tried the search function, but couldn't find the answer. If I'm a resident, and claim residency at the time of the test (which I did), and once the list is established and I'm listed as a resident but move to a nearby town, what happens? The only reason I ask is because if I log in and look at the 2008 list there are "residents" but their "current town" is four towns over. How can they still be residents without actually residing in the town?

Thanks,

Paul Revere


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Im pretty sure you have to have resided in the City or Town 1 yr prior to the test date.


----------



## Paul Revere (Aug 23, 2009)

I met the criteria, my question is, once I move out of the town do I lose the status?

Paul


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

To the best of my knowledge, you do not lose the residency status that you claimed at the test. You met the requirements you should be good to go.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

I agree with Gil to the best of my knowledge too. When I got hired I moved back to the City that hired me.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I actually did this exact thing and had no issues...atleast with the residency part.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Sniper said:


> I agree with Gil to the best of my knowledge too. When I got hired I moved back to the City that hired me.


The Flatley Company is not a city....


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

Gil said:


> The Flatley Company is not a city....


Please don't blow up my spot. It's a city to ME !!!!!!!

Being BiPolar aint east brohammed.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Is this where u work ?


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

7costanza said:


> Is this where u work ?


Apparently.......... Take a Masscops poll.


----------



## Paul Revere (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys.



- Paul


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Your welcome, asked, answered and closed.... NEXT....


----------

